# Can I put Corries in my tank?



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

My signature shows what fish I have in my 40 gallon, I have three live plants and will have a fully planted tank in the next few weeks.

I would like to get a school of Corries, not sure what kind or how many, and wanted to make sure they would go with the fish I have and will not harm my bamboo shrimp.

Any suggestion on numbers and type of cory to get would be appreciated.

The pleco is in the process of being rehomed, I got the tank fully stocked and was informed the pleco needed a new home as my tank was not big enough for him.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

You should post picture of the 2 "unknowns."


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

and increase the numbers of your gold barbs and glowlight tetras first.

Eventually the angelfish will be large enough to eat those badis, and maybe the glowlights, so you may just want to rehome those species.


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

I am planning on getting 3 more barbs, my LFS ordered some for me, and the glolites are being put into my 10 gal when it is done cycling, I will be getting more of them, how many is a good number? The 10 gal is empty and I didn't like the look of the glolites in the 40 so I thought they could have their own tank.

I will post pics of the two unknowns soon. 

I am actually trying to find somewhere for the Angel to go, it is pretty big, so I believe it is full grown, I am hoping the lfs will trade it in for some corries. I am going down this weekend to trade in the pleco.

If I up the number of barbs, remove the pleco and the glolites would I be able to get corries and if so what kind and how many?

Thanks again for all your help.

Edit: I am adding in pics of the unknown fish. They are pretty bad pics but for some reason I can't get good pics.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

They look pretty much like penguin tetra's/fish to me..here's a site you can check out:-
http://www.brooklands.co.nz/tropical/penguin.htm


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You should be fine with a shoal of 5-6 cories in there. My personal favorites are false jullies, emerald brochis (also sold as green or emerald cories) and pandas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

hookedonfishtan said:


> I am planning on getting 3 more barbs, my LFS ordered some for me, and the glolites are being put into my 10 gal when it is done cycling, I will be getting more of them, how many is a good number? The 10 gal is empty and I didn't like the look of the glolites in the 40 so I thought they could have their own tank.
> 
> I will post pics of the two unknowns soon.
> 
> ...


You will have room for 6-8 Cories once you get rid of the pleco. Trade the Angel in if you can when you get the Cories, just so the Badis will be safe. 

I'd get more Glowlight tetras when you move them to the 10g to bring the group up to 6-7. You could add a centerpiece type fish in with them, like a Honey Gourami, Male Betta, or Dwarf Gourami.

You unknown fish looks like a characin for sure and most likely a type of tetra. I am leaning towards Penguin tetra, but the black stripe in all the pics I've seen of Penguin tetras go all the way to their tail fin and yours doesn't have that. I have looked through alot of tetra pics and don't see anything that looks like a better match.

If you haven't had them too long, the store you got them from might still have some. Try to get atleast 3 more if you can and try to see what the LFS has them named...or if you can get a scientific name, that would be better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

They look sorta like penguins, but don't penguins have black on the tail as well? I thought black neon, but the tail looks red in the pics....could you try to get better pics, just something a little more clear.


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The pleco and the Angel are going back to the fish store this weekend, hopefully tomorrow, they said they would trade them in for other fish.

Not sure where the two unknowns came from, they were in the tank when I got them, the tails fins are red and the stripe is dark blue or black with a thin yellow stripe right on top of it. I will try and get better pics in a few minutes and post them up.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They could be Black Neon Tetras, but I have never seen them with red in the tail. I have 8 of these in my tank and when I saw the pic that is what immediately came to mind. The stripe description is correct. I would post a pic, but something happened to my computer and now whenever I try and open my pictures it shuts my computer down. Figures. 

Here are some links to black neons:
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/characins2/a/blackneontetra.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_neon_tetra


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

I took more pics, I hope these are better than the last ones.
Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

No, they arent penguin tetras. Penguin tetras don't have a coloured tail and their black stripe curves down their tail. They look a lot more like black neon tetras but black neons don't have red tails.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

They are peruvian tetras...Hyphessobrycon peruvianus


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

They really don't look like peruvian tetras to me. They have the red tail.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

How about this one? Loreto Tetras. They have the stripe, the same body shape, and the red tail. They look just like the Peruvians, but they have the red tail.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I think thats what they are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

the peruvian tetras in my book have red tails?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am actually wondering if it is a hybrid of what JOM found (Loreto) and a black neon tetra. The reason I wonder this is because the top of the body seems too transparent to be the Loreto, and the Loreto stripe is not quite as defined through it's body as the black neons is. If it were a cross breed for some reason, that would make sense as to how it got the red tail. Of course it could just be a function of the pictures as well. Good pics are hard to come by with fish that move that quickly! And I have no idea how easy it would be for them to cross breed, accidentally or otherwise. 

Just another idea to toss out there.


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

I appreciate everyones help, Thanks so much. I at least we know they are some kind of tetra. They do have red tails, it's more of a light red, not a deep red.


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their help, the pleco, angel and the glo lites have all been rehomed. I ended up finding three panda corries today and the fish store said they would have more in the next two weeks and I plan on buying three more.

I have to say they are so much fun to watch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome! Panda cories are one of my favorites.


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

I am still excited about them, I keep watching the, they run up and down the tank, back and fourth, they follow each other, they are just so much fun to watch.

I am feeding them sinking shrimp pellets right now, not sure what else to buy for them to eat?

Also, I bought bloodworm's, I believe they are just dried, and they float on the top of the water, I was trying to get them to go to the bottom so that my rams and badis could eat them, anyone have any advice on how to get the blood worms to the bottom on the tank? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not sure you can make the freeze dried ones go to the bottom. Soaking them for awhile in some tank water might do it. Next time, get some frozen bloodworms and feed them with a syringe....then you can squirt them on the bottom.

As for the Cories, getting a variety of bottom feeder type pellets is good, as well as algae wafers. I usually alternate between bottom feeder foods for my cories.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

live blackworms=cory cat's steak dinner

all your other fish will love them too...lol


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will be sure to buy live or frozen next time.


----------

